

How Can A Beautiful, Rich Person Be Depressed? - shacharz
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/how-can-a-beautiful-rich-person-be-depressed/

======
lutusp
Quote: "It doesn’t make any sense to me."

It's perfectly obvious why such a person would be depressed. They're the
opposite of self-contained and self-reliant -- for a sense of personal
satisfaction, they're completely dependent on the approval of others. Without
the approval of others, their sense of themselves evaporates and they lapse
into an existential panic.

Marilyn Monroe had exactly the same problem. One day she looked in the mirror
and realized her beauty was fading. Her beauty wasn't a single aspect of a
complete person, it was who she was. Her beauty died, so she died.

